# How to make a rifle cartridge pen from scratch.



## lh5268 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a friend who wants me to make a pen from a spent 300 casing I would like to use cartridge as top half of pen maintaining caliber markings but do not know how to attach brass tube to cartridge. I plan on making lower half out of deer antler. Has anyone seen any videos or info on this subject.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 30, 2009)

Look through the library. there are several articles on making pens from various cartridges. I am not sure anyone has the 300 covered specifically but you will get a real good idea of how it is done in general.
Here is a link to at least one that looks like it is meant to be cartridge pen in general.
http://content.penturners.org/articles/2006/cartridgepens.pdf


----------



## KenV (Dec 30, 2009)

Les Elm has produced a couple of good tutorials also -- 

Some use CA glue to attach the tube and some use a low temperature solder to get a solid connection of tubes to casing.  

300 is a pretty general term to shooters with a big variation in casing length for different cases -  but most use a 0.308 bullet which is simulated by a slimline nib in most cases.


----------



## skeenum (Dec 30, 2009)

There are several YouTube videos showing the process of making cartridge pens. William Young has an excellent video posted there on soldering brass tubes and SamPane has a video posted that shows the process of making a cartridge pen from start to finish. 

Go to YouTube and do a search on "cartridge pens" and you should get several hits,

Hope this helps.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 31, 2009)

Take a look at the articles here: http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles

Do a good turn daily!
Don



lh5268 said:


> I have a friend who wants me to make a pen from a spent 300 casing I would like to use cartridge as top half of pen maintaining caliber markings but do not know how to attach brass tube to cartridge. I plan on making lower half out of deer antler. Has anyone seen any videos or info on this subject.


----------

